# Nicht-Angler will angeln - Equipmentfrage



## Urlaub-R (30. Dezember 2017)

Guten Abend!

Ich möchte mit meinem besten Freund nächstes Jahr nach Schweden in den Urlaub fahren - kleine Ferienhütte am See.

Da bietet es sich natürlich an - nicht vorhandene Angelscheinpflicht sei dank (mir ist bewusst, dass man meistens eine Angellizenz kaufen muss) - auch mal den ein oder anderen Tag auf dem See zu verbringen - mit einem Netz das man auf den Boden absenken kann und auch einer oder zwei Angeln.

Nur zum Spass und Zeitvetreib - kein Fisch wird sterben (Widerhaken wird angedrückt), denn es geht eigentlich eher um die Zeit zusammen (Wir wohnen weit auseinander und sehen uns selten).

Nun hab ich mir bereits eine Angel (2,1m), Spindel (1000), Schnur (2.0 = 0,234mm) und Haken (6#) rausgesucht (Haken und Schnur hole ich mir aber wohl eher vom örtlichen Anglerbedarf) - frage mich aber, was ich zwischen Schnur und Haken (inkl. Köder) alles benötige, wenn ich
a) keine Ahnung vom Angeln habe und
b) keine Ahnung vom Gewässer habe.

Es geht ausdrücklich nicht darum, kapitale Fische zu fangen - wenn wir wenige male ein kleines 15cm Fischlein aus dem Wasser heben, ist schon alles erreicht was wir wollen 

Wenn möglich, bitte nicht zu hart mit der Artikelwahl oben sein - der Urlaub geht ca. 3 Wochen lang mit sagen wir mal 2-3 Tage auf dem Wasser - ich denke es ist verständlich, dass ich für 2-3 Tage keine riesen Menge Geld in Angelinventar stecken möchte #h
Zurück in DE kann ich das Zeug dann ja eh nicht mehr verwenden.

Ich bedanke mich im Voraus!

Euer Felix


----------



## funkbolek (30. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Nicht-Angler will angeln - Equipmentfrage*

Am einfachsten wäre es wohl ein paar Sarg und Birnenbleie bis 30 gr. und vielleicht noch Gummi/Stopperperlen zu kaufen.
Hauptschnur/Blei/Perle/Vorfach mit Haken.

Was auch ginge waere eine Wasserkugel, um den Köder oberflächennah anzubieten.

Wenn die Rute etwas länger wäre, haette ich sonst noch 3 Posen mit 1.5/2-3/5gr empfohlen plus Klemmbleie.


----------



## geomas (30. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Nicht-Angler will angeln - Equipmentfrage*

Hi Felix, wie wär es denn mit Stippen - also Ruten ohne Rolle dran. Kann man für einen schmalen Taler erwerben und fertige Montagen dazu gibts auch. Sicherlich die unkomplizierteste und ursprünglichste Methode des Angelns, wenn man einfach etwas Zeit auf dem Wasser verbringen will.


----------



## funkbolek (30. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Nicht-Angler will angeln - Equipmentfrage*

Stippen waere bestimmt super, er hat ja aber schon Rute/Rolle?


----------



## nobbi1962 (30. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Nicht-Angler will angeln - Equipmentfrage*

stein mit loch   ..und stopper  langt doch ein wollfaden ............kaufen brauchste nix..........guck dich iner natur um.


----------



## Franz_16 (30. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Nicht-Angler will angeln - Equipmentfrage*

Hallo Felix,
herzlich Willkommen im Forum. 

Die Haken sind sog. Offset-Haken, man benutzt sie wie auf dem 2. Produktbild zu sehen, um Kunstköder (auf dem bild ist ein sog. Twister zu sehen) so anzubieten, dass man den Köder auch durchs Kraut ziehen kann ohne dass der Haken im Kraut hängen bleibt. Ne ziemlich clevere Geschichte, für das was du vor hast aber denkbar ungeeignet 

Geh in den Angelladen und verlange nach "gebundenen Vorfächern" , und da dann lieber 2,39€ als 0,59€ ausgeben. Hakengröße 8 müsste passen. Vorfachstärke 0,25mm. Auf den Päckchen ist bei dieser Konstellation meistens ein Aal drauf  

Du brauchst auch noch eine Schnur für die Rolle, da nimmst du eine 0,30er Monofil. Fertig verpackt gibt es die meistens auf 300m Spulen. Das reicht Dicke. 

Was du dann noch brauchst sind Wirbel mit Karabiner, Birnenbleie und eine Korkpose (Die sieht so aus). Wenn das Budget dann noch reicht, kann man auch noch ein paar Klemmbleie kaufen - wenn man diese dann aufs Vorfach klemmt, liegt die Pose nicht nur einfach auf dem Wasser, sondern steht im Idealfall. Man kann die Bisse der Fische dann schöner sehen. 

Wenn du weiter rauswerfen willst oder es starken Wind hat etc. lässt du die Pose weg und nimmst stattdessen das Birnenblei.


----------



## Kochtopf (30. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Nicht-Angler will angeln - Equipmentfrage*

Ich glaube am besten würdest du mit einem fertigset fahren. Alles dabei. Bei Lidl gibt es Frühjahrs Sets von paladin für knapp 30 Tacken, mit dem Feederset habe ich zwei Jahre geangelt und war soweit zufrieden. Wenn es dir Spaß macht und du den Lappen dann machst - und glaube mir, die Gefahr besteht - holst du dir dann automatisch was hochwertigeres


----------



## Stulle (30. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Nicht-Angler will angeln - Equipmentfrage*

DR. CATCH solltest du dir ansehen! https://www.doctor-catch.com/de/angelknoten-und-montagen/posenangeln-pose-ausbleien

DR. CATCH solltest du dir ansehen! https://www.doctor-catch.com/de/angelknoten-und-montagen/grundangeln-tipps-fuer-anfaenger

DR. CATCH solltest du dir ansehen! https://www.doctor-catch.com/de/fisch-zubereiten/wie-toetet-man-einen-fisch

Von einer kopf/stiprute würde ich abraten da die meist dauerhaft in der Hand gehalten werden müssen und ab ca 7m auch echt schwer zu händeln sind.


----------



## funkbolek (30. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Nicht-Angler will angeln - Equipmentfrage*

Falls die Rute noch nicht bestellt ist und du unbedingt wegen des Preises bei dem Modell bleiben möchtest, würde ich eine längere Variante (2,7 oder 3,0) nehmen.


----------



## Stulle (30. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Nicht-Angler will angeln - Equipmentfrage*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Ich glaube am besten würdest du mit einem fertigset fahren. Alles dabei. Bei Lidl gibt es Frühjahrs Sets von paladin für knapp 30 Tacken, mit dem Feederset habe ich zwei Jahre geangelt und war soweit zufrieden. Wenn es dir Spaß macht und du den Lappen dann machst - und glaube mir, die Gefahr besteht - holst du dir dann automatisch was hochwertigeres


Würde ich auch sagen da ist halbwegs das drin was man braucht und aufeinander abgestimmt


----------



## Urlaub-R (31. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Nicht-Angler will angeln - Equipmentfrage*

Da bin ich aber baff, wie viele tolle Antworten man hier bekommt 

Bestellt habe ich noch garnichts, bisher habe ich nur die Augen schweifen lassen.
Das mit dem Stippen finde ich zwar hochinteressant, aber irgendwie reizt es mich doch, eine "richtige" Angel zu benutzen.
Ich hab mir die Sets von Lidl mal angeschaut - da gibt es Sets für verschiedene Fischarten - was ist denn da am ehesten für "Weis nicht" zu empfehlen?

Wenn ich das richtig sehe, sähe dann die Schnur folgendermaßen aus:
Angelschnur - Posenstopper - ggf. Perle - Pose - Klemmblei - Wirbel - Vorfach

Die Perle ist nur nötig, wenn die Öse der Pose zu groß für den Posenstopper ist, richtig?

Mein Angelladen macht leider erst am 17.01 wieder auf, aber dann schaue ich mir die Sachen die er mir vorschlägt mal an.

Dass die Gefahr besteht, dass ich da hängen bleibe ist ehr wahrscheinlich. Das Thema interessiert mich sowieso schon länger 


Vielen Dank!
Felix


----------



## Tommi-Engel (31. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Nicht-Angler will angeln - Equipmentfrage*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Bei Lidl gibt es Frühjahrs Sets



Solche Sets gibt es auch im Fachhandel |rolleyes
Nur günstiger....:m


----------



## ossi67 (31. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Nicht-Angler will angeln - Equipmentfrage*

Vielleicht hat dein Kumpel was für dich und stellt es dir zur Verfügung .


----------



## Franz_16 (31. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Nicht-Angler will angeln - Equipmentfrage*



> Wenn ich das richtig sehe, sähe dann die Schnur folgendermaßen aus:
> Angelschnur - Posenstopper - ggf. Perle - Pose - Klemmblei - Wirbel - Vorfach



Wenn man eine Feststellpose nimmt, kann man sich die Perlen und den Stopper sparen. Würde ich für Einsteiger vielleicht eher empfehlen. 

Angelschnur -  Pose - Wirbel - Vorfach (Klemmblei kommt aufs Vorfach). 

Den Wirbel könnte man bei Bedarf sogar auch noch sparen. 

Solche Super-Einfach Montagen sind zwar nicht bis ins letzte Detail perfekt ausgefeilt, aber im Rahmen einer soliden "Schwarzangler-Grundausbildung" haben sie schon ihre Berechtigung 

Das von Tommi verlinkte Set wäre schonmal ein solider Anfang. Noch 3-4 Bleie dabei gepackt, 2 Päckchen gebundene Vorfächer und dann sind die Grundvoraussetzungen für ein Angeln mit realistischen Erfolgsaussichten schon erfüllt.


----------



## Kochtopf (31. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Nicht-Angler will angeln - Equipmentfrage*



Tommi-Engel schrieb:


> Solche Sets gibt es auch im Fachhandel |rolleyes
> Nur günstiger....:m



Aber nur weil um 20 Tacken reduziert also gib nicht an, du hast doch nur deine chance gewittert das ding doch noch los zu werden 

Ne Quark, ist ein gutes Angebot. Damit kann man schon sehr viel machen. :m


----------



## funkbolek (31. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Nicht-Angler will angeln - Equipmentfrage*

Günstiger als so ein Set wirst du nicht wegkommen. Ich würde mir aber überlegen, ob du Schnur / Rute / Rolle vllt tatsächlich einzeln kaufst, und zwar Sachen, die bekannt und bewährt sind. Gerade dann, wenn du glaubst, dass Angeln potentiell zum Hobby werden könnte. Für 100  all incl. kriegst du da schon was ordentliches! Und zur Not kannst du es weiterverkaufen
3,0m Cormoran Black Master Tele 20-60gr, Daiwa Ninja 3000 und ne Shimano Schnur zB wären da ein super solider Einstieg.


----------



## Urlaub-R (1. Januar 2018)

*AW: Nicht-Angler will angeln - Equipmentfrage*

Frohes Neues 

Ich bin mittlerweile weg von einer ultra-super-billig-Rolle, hin zu nur-super-billig |rolleyes
Und zwar was eher Spezielles - eine Baitrolle: https://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B0719GVW56

Soweit ich das gelesen habe, ist der Unterschied zur normalen Rolle ja nicht so groß und somit sollte ich als Anfänger damit keine größeren Probleme bekommen als mit einer Normalen ;+

Als Rute bin ich auch minimal teurer geworde: https://www.aliexpress.com/item/DAGEZI-Ultralight-Carbon-Fiber-Telescopic-Fishing-Rod-1-8M-2-1M-2-4M-2-7M-3/32837249340.html - 2.7m lang.
Wenn die nix taugt oder kaputt geht, sind halt 18€ fürn Poppes - was solls.

Ich gehe morgen mit meinem besten Freund zu einem Anglerladen der schon offen hat, da nehmen wir mal alles in die Griffel was wir erreichen können 

Soweit ich mich bisher informiert habe, würde ich eine Rolle mit Hebel links nehmen, damit ich die schweren 50g Fische, die ich eventuell an den Haken bekomme auch aus dem Wasser bekomme 


Und jetzt mal eine Frage, die nichts mit Kaufen zu tun hat - darf man ohne Angelschein an Gewässern werfen üben?
Also nur Gewicht vorne dran. Sieht aus wie Angeln, ist es ja aber nicht #c


Ich hab mich auch schon über den Preis des Anglerscheins erkundigt... manmanman, eigentlich sollten es doch nur 2-3 Tage im Urlaub werden #h


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. Januar 2018)

*AW: Nicht-Angler will angeln - Equipmentfrage*

Mit der Baitcaster wird Du Dich sehr schwer tun als Anfänger, vernünftige Weiten zu werfen.

Einfacher wäre da ne Stationärrolle..

Werfen üben würd ich auf ner Wiese - spart Stress mit Aufsehern!


----------



## Lajos1 (1. Januar 2018)

*AW: Nicht-Angler will angeln - Equipmentfrage*

Hallo Urlaub-R,

ich kann mich Thomas Meinung nur anschließen.
Ich würde keinem Neuling den Start mit einer Baitcaster empfehlen. Das Werfen damit ist schwieriger als mit einen Stationärrolle und weiter werfen kann man im Normafall damit auch nicht. Ich würde Dir raten vor dem Kauf erstmal eine Baitcaster bei einem Kumpel probezuwerfen. Kommst Du nach ca. 2-4 Stunden nicht halbwegs klar damit, dann lasse es bleiben und nimm ne Stationärrolle. Es gibt nur wenige Angelmethoden, bei denen eine Baitcaster gegenüber der Stationärrolle einen Vorteil bringt.
Werfen am Wasser ohne Angelschein würde ich auch unterlassen, bringt nur Probleme.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Lajos1 (1. Januar 2018)

*AW: Nicht-Angler will angeln - Equipmentfrage*



Dropshot schrieb:


> Ich finde mit Baitcaster keinesfalls schwieriger zu werfen als mit Stationärrolle, wenn sie gut eingestellt ist (sonst gibts fiese Perücken, die teilweise sehr schwer zu lösen sind, da man schlecht an die Spule kommt). Ich habe von Anfang an beides genutzt. Setze die Baitcaster aber jetzt hauptsächlich zum Barschangeln vom Boot ein.
> Allerdings passt das m. E. auch nur gut mit einer Rute mit Triggergriff. Insofern würd ichs lassen, und erst mal bei der "allroundigeren" Stationärrolle bleiben.




Hallo,

wenn man dafür talentiert ist, ist es mit der Baitcaster nicht wirklich schwierig zu werfen. Nur ich habe die Erfahrung gemacht, dass ein gewisser Prozentsatz mit dem Wurfablauf nicht so klar kommt und dieser Prozentsatz liegt nicht im einstelligen Bereich|wavey:.
Deshalb eben mein Rat, es erstmal ein paar Stunden bei einem Bekannten, welcher das entsprechende Gerät hat zu probieren. Erspart u.U. Enttäuschung und Geld.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. Januar 2018)

*AW: Nicht-Angler will angeln - Equipmentfrage*

Un hier gehts ja um "nebenher"- Einsatz, "mal zum Angeln" - da muss man sich das mit Baitcasting lernen vorher sicher nicht antun..


----------



## geomas (1. Januar 2018)

*AW: Nicht-Angler will angeln - Equipmentfrage*

Felix, ich komm mal mit einer exotischen Lösung um die Ecke: Kapselrolle.
So etwas wie hier: https://www.tackle-deals.eu/ABU-GARCIA-Abumatic-276Ui

Vielleicht kannst Du Dir vom Händler auch ein paar Stahlvorfächer und einen Krautblinker oder sogenannten Spinnerbait empfehlen und zeigen lassen, falls Du es mal auf Hecht versuchen möchtest.

Ansonsten - wenn Du es wirklich ganz einfach haben möchtest - STIPPE!


----------



## Lajos1 (1. Januar 2018)

*AW: Nicht-Angler will angeln - Equipmentfrage*



Dropshot schrieb:


> Alles ok, ich rate ja auch von der Baitcaster ab, nur eben nicht aus dem Grund dass ich das Werfen schwieriger zu erlernen finde. Das Gefummel mit der Schnur, Rollenbügel etc. ist für manche auch nicht so einfach



Hallo,

ist zwar leicht OT und ich hoffe, der Thomas lässts durchgehen#h und auch nur deshalb, weil Du Dich als Fachsimpler bezeichnest:
Ich war in den 1960ern Caster, wir hatten eine ziemlich gute Truppe. Bei international besetzten Turnieren musste eine Disziplin mit der Multirolle geworfen werden (Multi-Skish). Wir hatten ein paar Werfer die damit Probleme hatten. Werfer, welche in Bayern mit zu den Besten gehörten, hatten vor dieser Disziplin richtig Schiss. Sie konnten  diese schon halbwegs werfen - aber wirklich gute Leistungen schafften sie nicht und versauten sich damit meist ihre Kombinationswertung.
Bei einer Stationärrolle kann ich eine leichten Abwurffehler noch ausgleichen, bei einer Multi/Baitcaster ist das kaum mehr möglich.
Ansonsten, wems Spass macht; manchmal werfe ich auch noch mit meine alten ABUs:q.


Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Urlaub-R (1. Januar 2018)

*AW: Nicht-Angler will angeln - Equipmentfrage*

Hi!

Eine 3000er hätte ich sowieso genommen - der Preisliche Unterschied zur 1000er ist einfach zu gering, als dass ich mich von vorneherein beschränke.

Ich würde dann dem Tipp von funkbolek (Beitrag 18) folgen und die Daiwa Ninja 3000a kaufen - geht das in Ordnung oder bekommt man fürs selbe Geld (40€) noch bessere Rollen?
Hab noch Spro Mimic und Quantum Fire gefunden, aber von dem, was ich gelesen habe geht hervor, dass die Daiwa doch etwas besser ist als die beiden.

Ich freu mich auf den Angelladen morgen :vik:
Wenn er denn offen hat...

Sollte ich beim Angeln hängenbleiben, kommt auf jeden Fall relativ bald ein Baitcaster ins Haus - ich finde die Dinger einfach sexy :k


Dankende Grüße
Felix


----------



## pennfanatic (1. Januar 2018)

*AW: Nicht-Angler will angeln - Equipmentfrage*

Wie heisst der Beatles Song?
Let it be!

Zu mindestens bis du Praxis hast


----------



## nobbi1962 (1. Januar 2018)

*AW: Nicht-Angler will angeln - Equipmentfrage*



pennfanatic schrieb:


> Wie heisst der Beatles Song?
> Let it be!
> 
> Zu mindestens bis du Praxis hast


moin penn, ein schönes neues noch.

da sind sie:m


----------



## pennfanatic (1. Januar 2018)

*AW: Nicht-Angler will angeln - Equipmentfrage*

Hallo nobbi, dir auch ein frohes neues!
Und gute fische!
Petri heil


----------



## funkbolek (2. Januar 2018)

*AW: Nicht-Angler will angeln - Equipmentfrage*

Ansonsten sind hier im Forum immer mal wieder genannte Rollen SPRO Passion 730/740 oder Penn Sargus, die man mit etwas Glück auch für diesen Preis im Angebot bekommt. Ansonsten fischen einige auch die Shimano Exage, die ich aber persönlich nicht empfehlen würde. Bei Okuma kannst du dich auch mal umschauen, die bauen meines Erachtens auch solide Rollen. Umso schwerer die Gewichte sind, die du werfen möchtest, desto stabiler sollte die Rolle sein, weil sie sonst schnell verschleissen wird.


----------



## Urlaub-R (5. Januar 2018)

*AW: Nicht-Angler will angeln - Equipmentfrage*

So, mal ein kurzes Update 

Mein bester Freund hat sich überraschenderweise vor wenigen Tagen Rute und Rolle gekauft (bei Fishermens Partner - die Rute ist 100% im Internet unbekannt - "Akkura Allrounder Tele Travel No. 72-201270"-  die Axxa-Rolle gibt er wahrscheinlich zurück...)

Ich habe mich noch weiter über China-Ware informiert und eine scheinbar sehr gute Kombi erstanden - die KastKing Blackhawk in 2,7m und die KastKing Sharky II 3000 - zusammen knapp über 40€.

Eine Frage habe ich jedoch seit geraumer Zeit - Hängt man bei fertigen Vorfächern, die auf der einen Seite einen Karabiner und auf der anderen einen Wirbel haben - einfach vorne den Haken ein?

Also ans Ende der Angelschnur einen Karabiner, der hakt sich in den Wirbel ein und der Karabiner vom Vorfach nimmt den Haken auf?

Ansonsten sind wir - unserer Meinung nach - halbwegs gut vorbereitet, wir lesen beide viel im Netz und kucken uns Erklärvideos an.

Ik freu mir auf den Urlaub im Herbst 
Grüße
Felix


----------



## funkbolek (6. Januar 2018)

*AW: Nicht-Angler will angeln - Equipmentfrage*

Ich glaube nach der Beschreibung meinst du ein Stahlvorfach(?) Solche ohne Haken sind für das Einhängen von Kunstködern, zb Blinkern. Für das Grund- und Posenangeln sind sie eigentlich nicht gedacht.


----------



## funkbolek (6. Januar 2018)

*AW: Nicht-Angler will angeln - Equipmentfrage*

Du solltest dir vielleicht vor dem Urlaub etwas Gedanken machen, mit welchen Methoden du angeln möchtest und dementsprechend dein Zeug zusammenstellen. Für das Angeln mit Kunstködern brauchst du eben solche, für Grundmontagen Gewichte und einen Bissanzeiger, für das Posenangeln Posen und Klemmbleie und Vorfächer. Du kannst natürlich alles mögliche mitnehmen und viel rumprobieren, allerdings hast du ggf mehr Erfolg, wenn du dir eine Methode erstmal bisschen genauer anschaust. Viel Spaß mit Rute und Rolle, du kannst ja mal berichten, wie du das Zeug findest


----------



## rhinefisher (6. Januar 2018)

*AW: Nicht-Angler will angeln - Equipmentfrage*

Hi!
Nordquist/Verner-Carlsson  "Das große Buch vom Angeln"

Unbedingt kaufen!!

Und lesen....#h


----------



## Salmonidenangler (7. Januar 2018)

*AW: Nicht-Angler will angeln - Equipmentfrage*

moin, vielleicht könntest du mal den namen des sees reinstellen...wäre hilfreich bei ruten- rollen- und köderwahl


----------



## oberfranke (8. Januar 2018)

*AW: Nicht-Angler will angeln - Equipmentfrage*



Salmonidenangler schrieb:


> moin, vielleicht könntest du mal den namen des sees reinstellen...wäre hilfreich bei ruten- rollen- und köderwahl



Na endlich, ich habe mit dieser Frage schon nach einem Beitrag gerechnet. #6

evtl. noch was denn da für Fische vorrangig drin sind oder sein sollen.

Beides hilft ungemein bei der Gerätewahl.

Verstehe ich es richtig, dass ihr vom Boot aus angeln wollt, da ihr ja vorhabt 2-3 *auf *dem Wasser zu sein?


----------



## Urlaub-R (8. Januar 2018)

*AW: Nicht-Angler will angeln - Equipmentfrage*

Ich würde euch gerne sagen, wo wir hin fahren - wir wissen es aber noch nicht #d
Ich denke, wir werden uns irgendwo im Bereich der Seen Vättern und Vänern ansiedeln - idealerweise natürlich dazwischen.

Wegen dem Boot - wenn es verfügbar ist - warum nicht.
Primär aber vom Steg bzw. Ufer aus.


----------



## Salmonidenangler (10. Januar 2018)

*AW: Nicht-Angler will angeln - Equipmentfrage*

Hallo, da sollte man sich zwecks Fischarten, Gerät, Bestimmungen etc. doch irgendwann mal festlegen 
Vättern:
Bestimmungen und Tipps:
https://www.luckylures.eu/de/Karte-und-Bestimmungen
http://www.angel-reisen-schweden.de/angeltipps/angeln-in-schweden-der-vaettern/
Toller Bericht:
https://ruteundrolle.de/2016/10/12/vaettern-mit-vollgas-zum-saibling/
passendes Video dazu :
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qVjthik9gM8
ich schätze mal, dass es in diesem See vor allem Forellen, Saiblinge und Lachse gibt
Die Einheimischen ziehen das Schleppen (=Hinterherziehen eines Kunstköders mit dem Boot) der Wurfangelei vom Ufer aus vor. Wie der Friedfischbestand, der sich mit Würmern, Boilies etc. befischen lässt weiß ich in diesem Fall leider nicht.
Nun zum Vänern:
Bestimmungen:
http://www.angel-reisen-schweden.de/angeltipps/angeln-in-schweden-der-see-vaenern/
Berichte/tipps:
https://www.barsch-alarm.de/news/lachsangeln-am-vnern/
Ich weiß in beiden Fällen leider nicht, ob das Angeln vom Ufer aus überhaupt sinnvoll ist (riesige Wasserfläche, keine Ahnung ob Fische am  Ufer)
bin allerdings der Ansicht dass dort vor allem salmoniden(lachsartige) vorkommen und sich somit das Fischen mit natürliche Ködern nicht lohnt.
Generell werden Haken immer angeknotet und nie angebunden ! Beim Fischen mit Kunstködern fällt allerdings viel Bindearbeit weg.
Super Videos für Einsteiger :
Knoten : https://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=fishing+king+knoten
Auswurf: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HmmtUTRZz-8
Angelschnur auf Rolle aufspulen: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Tgk6Hbt3de4
Wenn du dich mehr für das Thema Schleppen oder Uferangeln mit Kunstködern interessierst, schick mir doch einfach eine Persönliche Nachricht. Gerne Helfe ich dir auch die passende Rute, Rolle, Schnur, Vorfach; Kleinzeug und Köder zu finden !
PS: Naturköderfischen kenne ich mich leider nicht aus.

Liebe Grüße 

Salmonidenangler


----------



## Salmonidenangler (10. Januar 2018)

*AW: Nicht-Angler will angeln - Equipmentfrage*

ps: Uferangelset für Forellen und Barsche mit allem drum und dran kann ich dir gerne zusammenstellen (bis 100 € problemlos machbar)
hier findest du alle fischarten, angelmethoden und köder einfach erklärt
http://www.angeln.de/Angel-Wiki


----------

